# New Hwa Rang Do doc available on Youtube.



## Omar B (Aug 17, 2009)

Just a heads up for everyone, I came across this just posted 3 part doc on HRD and the Lee family.  It's an interesting watch, I'm almost through the second part and thus far it's ok.  I'm not gonna comment on the history they are recounting because I know that's always a bone of contention.  It's nt a bad lookingn presentation though and could sell if expanded out to a full 2 hours or so with some instructional stuff or more interviews.

Oh, thus far Tejoon's brother has yet to be mentioned!

This one's for you Shesulsa!


----------



## Hawke (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice find.

Thank you.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 31, 2009)

Apparently, they only post brown-nosing comments in their youtibe comments section. I asked what I thought was a perfectly valid question about the place of disenfranchised masters in the documented history of HRD; that, despite their lack of current affiliation in good standing, surely they should be acknowledged as having been part and parcel to the propagation of the art.

It will not show.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 31, 2009)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Apparently, they only post brown-nosing comments in their youtibe comments section. I asked what I thought was a perfectly valid question about the place of disenfranchised masters in the documented history of HRD; that, despite their lack of current affiliation in good standing, surely they should be acknowledged as having been part and parcel to the propagation of the art.
> 
> It will not show.



I'm sure you're not the only person to notice the complete lack of mention.

I posted a reply on this thread before the great MT Loss of 2009. I think I said something like this:  "It was a nice story.  To lend some credit, two of my colleagues are cancer survivors and credit their training for their ability to cope and make it through their most challenging fights in their lives," or something like that.

With all due respect to everyone, regardless of loyalty ... whatever positive legacy that can be left ... should be left, I think.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 31, 2009)

I left a comment about Lee's brother who came to the US first and was pretty much the face of HRD for years.  It's not been posted, gotta love that.


----------

